# Has to be a better way to weed out Minors who use Uber.....



## eaglesfansurfin88 (Mar 19, 2015)

I pick up two passengers that appear to be 18 or older. During the conversation I learn that they are actually both 16 years old just ended their sophomore year of High school. I inform them that they are not allowed to use Uber without an adult with them. Of course the conversation turns south with them berating me on I don't know what I'm talking about, they have taken dozens of uber rides with no issue, yada yada.

So the ride ends and I do my duty to notify Uber via the help section in the app. I get the following reply....








What disturbs me is the last sentence.... Action will be taken against drivers who are found to transport minors. Are you freaking kidding me??? Are they threatening me for letting them know that they have a customer who is fraudulently using the uber platform? Unbelievable....

Also, as a side note.... they were my first customer of the day and did not have a second ride for at least 30 minutes later.... in between I check my rating and see that they rated me a "1". I sent uber a second email stating that they obviously rated me a "1" and it was unfair because I was doing my duty to report them as minors. They refused to remove the rating saying "it could have come from a ride from the day before" total BS in my opinion.

I like to ask in a poll.... If you have requests from people that "might" be under 18 do you ask them for ID before accepting the ride?? I'm thinking I might start doing this...


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

If Uber doesn't want minors on the app, then it's Ubers responsibility to keep them off.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

I had something similar happen to me Saturday night. 

Picked up two young ladies. Looked and dressed like college students and it wasn't far from a University. Listening to their conversation, I realized I had two Freshmen or Sophmores in high school. Dropped them off and was glad nothing serious happened during the trip. I as a person their age if they seem to be too young. 

However, I did not report myself to Uber for transporting minors like you did.


----------



## eaglesfansurfin88 (Mar 19, 2015)

That's the dilemma...we are damned if we do apparently and damned if we don't..... typical Uber fashion...


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

Don't try to reprimand or educate PAX while you're giving them a ride. Just give them a 1* and report them to Uber and move on with your life. Why are you trying to create a hostile work environment for yourself?


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

eaglesfansurfin88 said:


> That's the dilemma...we are damned if we do apparently and damned if we don't..... typical Uber fashion...


There are several colleges near me and a lot of my rides are from students. Most of them are probably 18 or older but some may be 17. Heck, at my age 25 looks like a kid. What am I supposed to do, card them all. I would quickly get deactivated from all the 1 ratings. I feel it is up to Uber to properly police their riders. We all know they do nothing if we complain.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

redd38 said:


> Don't try to reprimand or educate PAX while you're giving them a ride. Just give them a 1* and report them to Uber and move on with your life. Why are you trying to create a hostile work environment for yourself?


Exactly.

Unfortunately we're the ones that have something to lose, not them. A 19 year old asking for a drink at a bar isnt that big a deal right? They'll ask for ID and get denied. But if the bartender serves them, who's getting in trouble? Kid or bartender?
While we shouldnt have to check ID's and I have never done it, we cant really blame them for trying to get a ride.


----------



## eaglesfansurfin88 (Mar 19, 2015)

redd38 said:


> Don't try to reprimand or educate PAX while you're giving them a ride. Just give them a 1* and report them to Uber and move on with your life. Why are you trying to create a hostile work environment for yourself?


I appreciate your comment, and agree with it. I did not "reprimand" anyone. I just notified them of the uber policy and it went south from their. I agree, maybe in the future, it's best to keep my mouth shut and just notify uber and move on. I think the worse thing to do is to ignore it and let them to continue to use uber fraudulently.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Don't ask, dont tell. If they are clearly under 18 though, I just smile and wave as I cancel the trip.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

redd38 said:


> Don't try to reprimand or educate PAX while you're giving them a ride. Just give them a 1* and report them to Uber and move on with your life. Why are you trying to create a hostile work environment for yourself?


This is true. If you're going to draw any hard lines, do it before you start the ride. When you hit start, you need to do your best to make sure the ride goes smoothly.



eaglesfansurfin88 said:


> I did not "reprimand" anyone. I just notified them of the uber policy and it went south from their.


Though you may not have reprimanded anyone, you did confront them. Just like I am doing now to this message. It's a natural reaction to become defensive when confronted.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I usually just complete the trip give them five stars and move on out of there. If someone is obviously under 18 I will cancel but hell everyone looks young to me. I always dread getting a ping from an elementary or middle school waiting to see if it is going to be a parent/teacher or somebody else. Usually have the cancel screen up while waiting in that case.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Reporting rider offenses to Uber is a waste of time. Uber doesn't care and won't do anything. If you get anything for your trouble it'll probably be a 1-star.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I answered the poll with a "No." Why? Never needed to ask for ID. 

BEFORE starting the trip, I ask the rider (if they clearly look under 18) their age. If they tell me "18," I immediately ask what year they were born without hesitation to increase their brain stressors. 100% of these kids have answered me with "2 thousand and..." Yeah, kid. Ok, and you don't know math either. Then I'll inform them of the law (CA) and Uber's policy on underage riders, and advise them to not use the app until they turn 18, else OTHER drivers may report them and get banned. Tell them to cancel, and they do. I drive off and report the minor.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

DocT said:


> I immediately ask what year they were born without hesitation to increase their brain stressors.


I have done this before.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> I have done this before.


Yeah, always worked for me. Kids can't think that fast on their feet.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

DocT said:


> I answered the poll with a "No." Why? Never needed to ask for ID.
> 
> BEFORE starting the trip, I ask the rider (if they clearly look under 18) their age. If they tell me "18," I immediately ask what year they were born without hesitation to increase their brain stressors. 100% of these kids have answered me with "2 thousand and..." Yeah, kid. Ok, and you don't know math either. Then I'll inform them of the law (CA) and Uber's policy on underage riders, and advise them to not use the app until they turn 18, else OTHER drivers may report them and get banned. Tell them to cancel, and they do. I drive off and report the minor.


Perfect, thanx for this.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DocT said:


> If they tell me "18," I immediately ask what year they were born without hesitation to increase their brain stressors. .


That would backfire on most Uber drivers since they would then have to start counting on their hands from the year they were given.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

This issue goes back to the one I brought up about an account holder ordering a ride for another person. Uber should require the account holder to notify the driver if they are picking up someone other than the account holder. Plenty of people use UBER to shuttle their children, friends and loved ones from place and I don't really have a problem with that. The driver needs to know who they are looking for or transporting. If you are looking for Gary on a crowded night and suddenly Mary gets in your car, you need to know this and maybe even UBER needs to know this. 

Question.... Should a driver report a ride taken by someone other than the account holder? I am sure PAX's will catch on and when Mary orders a car for her daughter Nancy, she will get in the car and just say I am Mary. This is one of the little things that needs to be handled by UBER


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

UBER seems to not care about this, and let's the drivers pick up minors at their own risk. Probably 10% of my customers are minors going to school or leaving school. Uber knows this and just doesn't care. As a driver I've heard many of the minors complain that the last driver IDed them and then canceled. I know they are only doing this because the minor is going about two miles to school. If the minor was going 50 miles to grandmas house, well then it would be a different story. "Look the right age to me" the driver would say. It's ok though. I'd report them to if I knew it would make a difference. They just use their parents account or create a new one.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> That would backfire on most Uber drivers since they would then have to start counting on their hands from the year they were given.


Yeah, I would need my toes too. Good thing I wear flip-flops and shorts while driving. I can count to 21 that way.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

eaglesfansurfin88 said:


> What disturbs me is the last sentence.... *Action will be taken against drivers who are found to transport minors*. Are you freaking kidding me??? Are they threatening me for letting them know that they have a customer who is fraudulently using the uber platform? Unbelievable.....


The pax agree to the TOS when they sign up.
The pax TOS specify that account holder must be over 18. Therefore the pax (or parent) has breached the Uber TOS.










In the copy of the driver TOS that I have read and agreed to, there is NO such condition.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've never asked anybody their age. Never asked for ID. Uber doesn't care, why should I?

(And spare me the "you're not insured" nonsense.)


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

eaglesfansurfin88 said:


> I pick up two passengers that appear to be 18 or older. During the conversation I learn that they are actually both 16 years old just ended their sophomore year of High school. I inform them that they are not allowed to use Uber without an adult with them. Of course the conversation turns south with them berating me on I don't know what I'm talking about, they have taken dozens of uber rides with no issue, yada yada.
> 
> So the ride ends and I do my duty to notify Uber via the help section in the app. I get the following reply....
> View attachment 129054
> ...


Uber has your back!!! In the future don't notify uber. Uber is not your friend. If those kids want to get even with you they will say that you were driving drunk and uber will thank the minors for bringing it to Uber's attention and you will be deactivated.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

eaglesfansurfin88 said:


> I pick up two passengers that appear to be 18 or older. During the conversation I learn that they are actually both 16 years old just ended their sophomore year of High school. I inform them that they are not allowed to use Uber without an adult with them. Of course the conversation turns south with them berating me on I don't know what I'm talking about, they have taken dozens of uber rides with no issue, yada yada.
> 
> So the ride ends and I do my duty to notify Uber via the help section in the app. I get the following reply....
> View attachment 129054
> ...


It _should_ read: "_*knowingly*_ transport minors." But then that would put the burden of proof on the TNC.



Coachman said:


> I've never asked anybody their age. Never asked for ID. Uber doesn't care, why should I?
> 
> (And spare me the "you're not insured" nonsense.)


We've gone round-and-round on this, Coachman . . . you're gambling. and worse, you're screwing every TNC contractor who has to go through this BS over-and-over!! 



LAbDog65 said:


> There are several colleges near me and a lot of my rides are from students. Most of them are probably 18 or older but some may be 17. Heck, at my age 25 looks like a kid. What am I supposed to do, card them all. I would quickly get deactivated from all the 1 ratings. I feel it is up to Uber to properly police their riders. We all know they do nothing if we complain.


If you have a dashcam or voice recorder in your car, you can prove (God-forbid you should ever need to) that you asked, and that the passenger clearly deceived you.



DocT said:


> Tell them to cancel, and they do. I drive off and report the minor.


_*O-R-R*_, start the trip then tell them, we're going to sit here for 5 minutes and wait for an adult . . . that's $30/hour for easy money!


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> That would backfire on most Uber drivers since they would then have to start counting on their hands from the year they were given.


 I keep a before this date note on the back of my phone. Just a year, so right now it is 1999. If they give a date before today in 1999, then all is good. I hate thinking myself, so i cheat.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

4.9 forever said:


> I hate thinking myself, so i cheat


That's not cheating. Your working smarter, not harder


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Who cares if they are underage as long as,they dont tell you and they act responsible. I never confront a pax unless I have,cancelled,ride. Why give,anyone,excuss to a report you for drunk driving and get deactivation


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

westsidebum said:


> Who cares if they are underage as long as,they dont tell you and they act responsible. I never confront a pax unless I have,cancelled,ride. Why give,anyone,excuss to a report you for drunk driving and get deactivation


I have found them to be very respectful.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have found them to be very respectful.


For once I agree with you.

18-24 are the ones to watch out for


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have found them to be very respectful.


Kids never ask for anything. They don't expect anything except a ride from point A to point B. And they rarely make conversation.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> That would backfire on most Uber drivers since they would then have to start counting on their hands from the year they were given.


If someone says they were born in 2 thousand something, they can't be 18.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

They're the only ones I can depend on rating the ride. Damn college kids are too drunk or don't care. Out of 480 rides or so only been rated on about half (mostly college kids)


----------



## Robert weinlood (Jun 16, 2017)

If the parent of the minor orders a uber im taking them to school or home


----------



## SurgeMachine (Mar 15, 2016)

Anyone that tells you to just deal with it or its not your responsibility is WRONG. YOU are the transportation provider. YOU are responsible for running your business. It is ILLEGAL in many cases, or a violation of your insurance policy, or a violation of Uber's terms of service agreement, for you to transport an unaccompanied minor. Therefore, it is YOUR responsibility to ensure they are of age. I I.D. ANYONE that may be a minor, and often I refuse service because I find they are minors. Its simple, you tell them its company policy, period. It is no different than when you walk into a bar and get I.D'd. Its your property, its your rules. It is not public transportation, its private transportation. To be clear, there are some markets where there is some sort of exclusion, a beta program where they are transporting minors 13-17 I believe. Check to make sure you are not in one of those markets.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SurgeMachine said:


> It is no different than when you walk into a bar and get I.D'd. Its your property, its your rules.


It's a lot different.


----------



## SurgeMachine (Mar 15, 2016)

Coachman said:


> It's a lot different.


No its not. They adress 2 different industries but the reasoning is the same. It comes down to liability, the law, and company policy.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

SurgeMachine said:


> No its not. They adress 2 different industries but the reasoning is the same. It comes down to liability, the law, and company policy.


In the states I have heard that it is illegal in CA but that is one of the few that I have heard that about.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SurgeMachine said:


> No its not. They adress 2 different industries but the reasoning is the same. It comes down to liability, the law, and company policy.





Uberfunitis said:


> In the states I have heard that it is illegal in CA but that is one of the few that I have heard that about.


Most jurisdictions have no laws regarding transporting minors. The laws regarding sale of alcohol are universal, carry stiff penalties, and are strictly enforced.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Uber Partner Guide:
" In most cities, a rider must be at least 18 years of age to have an Uber account and request rides. Anyone under 18 must be accompanied by someone 18 years of age or older on any ride."

My understanding is this is standard in the TOS we have all signed and violation is legal grounds for deactivation.

So, folks are justifying violating the TOS they agreed to, the penalty of which could be deactivation, because they're concerned about the possibility of getting low ratings and false accusations hurled at them which might cause deactivation. Interesting play.

This gig is totally like gambling, and I happen to like gambling, but smart gambling says you don't go All or Nothing for peanuts, risking everything for this guaranteed minimum is folly. Risk-to-reward ratio here is a no-brainer.

So, yes, you have a choice, always, at every turn, and every juncture.
You can break every rule or stick to the books as you go about your day, and justify those actions any which way you see fit.
Just be honest with yourself about what you're doing and why.


----------



## SurgeMachine (Mar 15, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Most jurisdictions have no laws regarding transporting minors. The laws regarding sale of alcohol are universal, carry stiff penalties, and are strictly enforced.


Okay, let's make this simple. This is what I use to I.D. minors. I no longer transport anyone under 18 because its against the law in CA!

*THE LAW, FROM THE CPUC IN CLEAR WRITING:
*

*COMPANY POLICY, FROM UBER, INCLUDING REQUESTING TO SEE I.D:*
[URL=http://s1159.photobucket.com/user/CPCTAO/media/Screen%20Shot%202017-06-17%20at%2012.29.01%20AM_zpselvyb9on.png.html]


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

SurgeMachine said:


> Okay, let's make this simple. This is what I use to I.D. minors. I no longer transport anyone under 18 because its against the law in CA!
> 
> *THE LAW, FROM THE CPUC IN CLEAR WRITING:*
> 
> ...


Boom.


----------



## SurgeMachine (Mar 15, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> In the states I have heard that it is illegal in CA but that is one of the few that I have heard that about.


Yeah I just realized this thread is not from my hometown but for the nation so what I have been saying is regarding California only.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> I had something similar happen to me Saturday night.
> 
> Picked up two young ladies. Looked and dressed like college students and it wasn't far from a University. Listening to their conversation, I realized I had two Freshmen or Sophmores in high school. Dropped them off and was glad nothing serious happened during the trip. I as a person their age if they seem to be too young.
> 
> However, I did not report myself to Uber for transporting minors like you did.


LOL


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

DocT said:


> I answered the poll with a "No." Why? Never needed to ask for ID.
> 
> BEFORE starting the trip, I ask the rider (if they clearly look under 18) their age. If they tell me "18," I immediately ask what year they were born without hesitation to increase their brain stressors. 100% of these kids have answered me with "2 thousand and..." Yeah, kid. Ok, and you don't know math either. Then I'll inform them of the law (CA) and Uber's policy on underage riders, and advise them to not use the app until they turn 18, else OTHER drivers may report them and get banned. Tell them to cancel, and they do. I drive off and report the minor.


I used your trick tonight. Two 16ish boys get in my car. I ask how old they are. Requestor immediately responds "18". I asked what year he was born. To his credit, he started with 19....., looked up at the ceiling, counted on his fingers, comes up with 1998. Uh-huh, sure. I asked for ID. He said he didn't have ID and they got out.
It was clear that they have had this happen before.
Thanks for the trick!


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

eaglesfansurfin88 said:


> I pick up two passengers that appear to be 18 or older. During the conversation I learn that they are actually both 16 years old just ended their sophomore year of High school. I inform them that they are not allowed to use Uber without an adult with them. Of course the conversation turns south with them berating me on I don't know what I'm talking about, they have taken dozens of uber rides with no issue, yada yada.
> 
> So the ride ends and I do my duty to notify Uber via the help section in the app. I get the following reply....
> View attachment 129054
> ...


I've talked about this subject several times on this site. I spend most mornings during school hours, turning away unescorted minors that claim to have no problem catching a ride to and from school by other Uber and Lyft drivers. That said, a member on this site pointed out that turning away riders based on his/her age is in fact age discrimination according to the state of Nevada.

In my opinion, State Law takes precedence over Uber/Lyft contractual terms. Perhaps you should check out NJ State Laws before making a definitive decision on this issue.


----------



## sharknado523 (Mar 14, 2017)

Uber does not arm us with the ability to refuse minors, does not educate people on the fact that minors cannot use the app and does not give me an incentive not to take the ride. So, to date I've taken all minors that try to get in my car (except one group but it was actually because it was 5 people not because they were minors. I didn't even get to that before I had to refuse them for the too many passengers).

If I get there and they are minors, my options are sit there for five minutes in order to make the cancellation fee, putting myself and my vehicle at risk, or leaving after driving there and having to go offline since it's likely the next ping will be those people.

I have yet to inform passengers of the policy, because 9 times out of 10 it's lazy parents who would rather their kids use Uber instead of picking them up. Most of the low passenger ratings I've seen are parents who are letting their kids use the app, which makes sense.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Every time I report minors trying to use the platform Uber does their best to try to ignore me. This is the response I get after explaining that I cancelled a trip because the passenger admitted to me that they are not 18:

"Our Terms of Service require that riders be 18 to have an Uber account and riders under 18 cannot request or receive a ride unless they are accompanied. If you think this policy is being violated, you can decline a ride request.

If you completed a trip with a rider that you believe to be under an appropriate age and you'd like us to investigate further, feel free to let us know so we can investigate."

I just clearly explained that I did not complete or even start a trip and that the user is definitely under 18. They are trying to avoid having to investigate it. I think they don't want to remove users from the platform.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Actually the CPUC doesn't regulate the drivers, they regulate the TNC.


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

Hogg said:


> Every time I report minors trying to use the platform Uber does their best to try to ignore me. This is the response I get after explaining that I cancelled a trip because the passenger admitted to me that they are not 18:
> 
> "Our Terms of Service require that riders be 18 to have an Uber account and riders under 18 cannot request or receive a ride unless they are accompanied. If you think this policy is being violated, you can decline a ride request.
> 
> ...


I got this same response. (surprise!) I asked them to elaborate. Here is what they sent:

We understand that you're already aware of the policy regarding unaccompanied minors, and we can see how frustrating it is to encounter such incident. We do let our riders know about this policy, but incidents like this can still happen sometimes. No worries, your feedback has been noted, and rest assured that we always take action on rider's account letting an unaccompanied minor ride an Uber.

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Andrew Murray (Jun 6, 2017)

eaglesfansurfin88 said:


> I pick up two passengers that appear to be 18 or older. During the conversation I learn that they are actually both 16 years old just ended their sophomore year of High school. I inform them that they are not allowed to use Uber without an adult with them. Of course the conversation turns south with them berating me on I don't know what I'm talking about, they have taken dozens of uber rides with no issue, yada yada.
> 
> So the ride ends and I do my duty to notify Uber via the help section in the app. I get the following reply....
> View attachment 129054
> ...


My new policy is 1 star


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TheWanderer said:


> Actually the CPUC doesn't regulate the drivers, they regulate the TNC.


How is the TNC supposed to "ensure" that?


----------



## JKM (May 9, 2017)

eaglesfansurfin88 said:


> I pick up two passengers that appear to be 18 or older. During the conversation I learn that they are actually both 16 years old just ended their sophomore year of High school. I inform them that they are not allowed to use Uber without an adult with them. Of course the conversation turns south with them berating me on I don't know what I'm talking about, they have taken dozens of uber rides with no issue, yada yada.
> 
> So the ride ends and I do my duty to notify Uber via the help section in the app. I get the following reply....
> View attachment 129054
> ...


I am a very new driver and I had a couple of passenger's whom I wasn't sure and wasn't sure what to do either, I decided to place a sign on back headrest that states that you must be 18 years old to ride. That me personally and or my independent business is not responsible for any one under this age Must have an responsible party. As I am not a lawyer or anything like that, I would think this would maybe shift that responsibility to the passenger


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How is the TNC supposed to "ensure" that?


 It is not like the CPUC does any actual enforcing of any policies regarding uber or lyft. Seems like like uber/lyft have high connections with the CPUC.
A TNC could do an ID verification. Like how they do with us.
When they link your pax account with the facebook account they could do it through that. They could make it more known to new passengers by mentioning as soon as you sign up and the consequences of getting into an accident while using the service.
There are a couple solutions they could do, but are they going to do them, no.
If I were them, I wouldn't do any of those things. You want to make signing up for uber to be as seemless as possible. If they had to wait for a verification it would deter people from signing up.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

Uber is testing Uber teen in several markets as this gets rolled out everywhere you won't have to worry about if any longer

https://www.uber.com/info/teen/


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

JKM said:


> I am a very new driver and I had a couple of passenger's whom I wasn't sure and wasn't sure what to do either, I decided to place a sign on back headrest that states that you must be 18 years old to ride. That me personally and or my independent business is not responsible for any one under this age Must have an responsible party. As I am not a lawyer or anything like that, I would think this would maybe shift that responsibility to the passenger


Nope, it probably makes you more likely to be found liable because you clearly know thats the policy.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

SurgeMachine said:


> Anyone that tells you to just deal with it or its not your responsibility is WRONG. YOU are the transportation provider. YOU are responsible for running your business. It is ILLEGAL in many cases, or a violation of your insurance policy, or a violation of Uber's terms of service agreement, for you to transport an unaccompanied minor. Therefore, it is YOUR responsibility to ensure they are of age. I I.D. ANYONE that may be a minor, and often I refuse service because I find they are minors. Its simple, you tell them its company policy, period. It is no different than when you walk into a bar and get I.D'd. Its your property, its your rules. It is not public transportation, its private transportation. To be clear, there are some markets where there is some sort of exclusion, a beta program where they are transporting minors 13-17 I believe. Check to make sure you are not in one of those markets.





SurgeMachine said:


> Anyone that tells you to just deal with it or its not your responsibility is WRONG. YOU are the transportation provider. YOU are responsible for running your business. It is ILLEGAL in many cases, or a violation of your insurance policy, or a violation of Uber's terms of service agreement, for you to transport an unaccompanied minor. Therefore, it is YOUR responsibility to ensure they are of age. I I.D. ANYONE that may be a minor, and often I refuse service because I find they are minors. Its simple, you tell them its company policy, period. It is no different than when you walk into a bar and get I.D'd. Its your property, its your rules. It is not public transportation, its private transportation. To be clear, there are some markets where there is some sort of exclusion, a beta program where they are transporting minors 13-17 I believe. Check to make sure you are not in one of those markets.


 Well thanks for the info Deputy Barney Fife. You go ahead and play, small, town sheriff and comply,with Ubers cover their ass terms of service. After I spend 3 to 8 minutes driving and burning gas to pick someone up and then another possible 5 minutes waiting time for them to get in the car its really amazing how mature all my pax look..

[


----------



## SurgeMachine (Mar 15, 2016)

westsidebum said:


> Well thanks for the info Deputy Barney Fife. You go ahead and play, small, town sheriff and comply,with Ubers cover their ass terms of service. After I spend 3 to 8 minutes driving and burning gas to pick someone up and then another possible 5 minutes waiting time for them to get in the car its really amazing how mature all my pax look..
> 
> [


Hey, its a free country, you're free to do what you like. But don't be surprised if something happens and you know the law in California but choose not to follow it. Its not just Ubers terms of service, its the CPUCs requirement, which is the law. In CA it is illegal for you to drive unaccompanied minors...period. Since you're an independent contractor, you're expected to follow it. Uber won't back you up if something happens...Good luck.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

You are missing my point. Until I'm required to card every pax nobody can prove that I knowingly transported a minor. Which is why I called this a cover their ass regulation on uber and the states part. This is about as important as the,California law prohibiting spitting on sidewalk. I am running a business and I'm not a bouncer or law enforcement and its not reasonable,for me to be absolutely certain every pax is an adult.


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

I drive late nights, and at times get minors in the car. I take them, in order to get them home safe. However, I report them to Uber Chicago. Uber has always replied with the standard TOS reply, however inform me they will not penalize drivers who report underage riders. I would suggest along with your report, you took the trip to get them to their destination safe.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

westsidebum said:


> Well thanks for the info Deputy Barney Fife. You go ahead and play, small, town sheriff and comply,with Ubers cover their ass terms of service. After I spend 3 to 8 minutes driving and burning gas to pick someone up and then another possible 5 minutes waiting time for them to get in the car its really amazing how mature all my pax look..
> 
> Hey, this is more serious than you think. I don't like accepting a ping and spending time and gas only to find out the pax is only 15 years old looking for a ride to school. What do you think would happen if you got into a car accident with a 15 year old unescorted minor and the minor ended up injured... do you think Uber's insurance would cover the minor's injuries? What about your own insurance carrier? I have rideshare insurance, but I don't think I'd be covered if the injured rider was an unescorted minor. Let's take it a step further and say the minor's parents were unaware that his/her child had taken an Uber - or let's say the minor's parents were aware, but are money-grubbing jerks who decide to claim [he/she] was not aware for the sole purpose of jumping on the _"Let's Sue Uber" _gravy train? A few weeks ago a woman posted a complaint on this site about her underage daughter taking an Uber without her knowledge and was hellbent on holding both the driver and Uber accountable even though her daughter was delivered safely from point A to B. I'm just saying, is transporting unescorted minors really worth the risk?


Hey, this is more serious than you think. I don't like accepting a ping and spending time and gas only to find out the pax is only 15 years old looking for a ride to school. What do you think would happen if you got into a car accident with a 15 unescorted minor and the minor ended up injured... do you think Uber's insurance would cover the minor's injuries? What about your own insurance carrier? I have rideshare insurance, but I don't think I'd be covered if the injured rider was an unescorted minor.

Let's take it a step further and say the minor's parents were unaware that his/her child had taken an Uber - or let's say the minor's parents were aware, but are money-grubbing jerks who decide to claim [he/she] was not aware for the sole purpose of jumping on the _"Let's Sue Uber" _gravy train?

A few weeks ago a woman posted a complaint on this site about her underage daughter taking an Uber without her knowledge and was hellbent on holding both the driver and Uber accountable even though her daughter was delivered safely from point A to B. I'm just saying, is transporting unescorted minors really worth the risk?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> I've talked about this subject several times on this site. I spend most mornings during school hours, turning away unescorted minors that claim to have no problem catching a ride to and from school by other Uber and Lyft drivers. That said, a member on this site pointed out that turning away riders based on his/her age is in fact age discrimination according to the state of Nevada.
> 
> In my opinion, State Law takes precedence over Uber/Lyft contractual terms. Perhaps you should check out NJ State Laws before making a definitive decision on this issue.


Nevada is age discrimination law is only regarding employment, and only covers people over the age of 40. Any other age discrimination laws would not apply to anyone below the age of majority which is, throughout the country, 18.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Nevada is age discrimination law is only regarding employment, and only covers people over the age of 40. Any other age discrimination laws would not apply to anyone below the age of majority which is, throughout the country, 18.


As a former VP of Human Resources I am familiar with employment discrimination laws. However, the state of Nevada also has specific laws for TNC companies and drivers. According to what I've read [see below], Uber/Lyft aka TNC drivers cannot deny service to passengers based on his/her national origin, religion, *AGE*, disability, sex, race, color, sexual orientation, etc. If I am misinterpreting this law, please let me know.

CHAPTER 706A - TRANSPORTATION NETWORK COMPANIES


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> As a former VP of Human Resources I am familiar with employment discrimination laws. However, the state of Nevada also has specific laws for TNC companies and drivers. According to what I've read [see below], Uber/Lyft aka TNC drivers cannot deny service to passengers based on his/her national origin, religion, *AGE*, disability, sex, race, color, sexual orientation, etc. If I am misinterpreting this law, please let me know.
> 
> CHAPTER 706A - TRANSPORTATION NETWORK COMPANIES
> 
> View attachment 130648


I believe that is the way most laws against age discrimination in employment are worded as well. The courts have determined that age discrimination is only actionable for anyone over 40. Anyone under 40 can be discriminated upon based on age as in they are too immature. That is the way I have understood age discrimination in employment. It is quite OK to tell someone that they are too immature for the position IF they are under 40 but it illegal to tell them that they are too mature (or old) for the position if they are 40+.


----------



## Victoria Ellis (Dec 12, 2016)

I live in an area where there are a lot of boarding schools. I've picked up and dropped off tons of high schoolers from these schools, into town and back to school. How is it any different from them ordering a taxi? Or am I not suppose to drive my nieces and nephews when home? Unless the kids are little, like 13 and below, just deal and don't be a creeper.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> As a former VP of Human Resources I am familiar with employment discrimination laws. However, the state of Nevada also has specific laws for TNC companies and drivers. According to what I've read [see below], Uber/Lyft aka TNC drivers cannot deny service to passengers based on his/her national origin, religion, *AGE*, disability, sex, race, color, sexual orientation, etc. If I am misinterpreting this law, please let me know.
> 
> CHAPTER 706A - TRANSPORTATION NETWORK COMPANIES
> 
> View attachment 130648


I don't know. Is it legal for the casinos to not allow anyone underage?

In my limited experience, the age discrimination laws don't apply to minors unless they are accompanied by an adult. Minors cannot enter into a contract, which an Uber account is, legally anywhere in the country.

That's how folks my age got all those albums for a penny over and over again, back in the day.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Victoria Ellis said:


> I live in an area where there are a lot of boarding schools. I've picked up and dropped off tons of high schoolers from these schools, into town and back to school. How is it any different from them ordering a taxi? Or am I not suppose to drive my nieces and nephews when home? Unless the kids are little, like 13 and below, just deal and don't be a creeper.


I'm still in the process of researching how the laws pertain to the state of Nevada and am presently undecided if I will transport minors at this point. In response to your input on this matter, I did some quick research on VA laws and came across a few things that you may be interested in reading, or not lol. See [2] attachments.

The below passage is from VA2


----------



## Pumpkin70 (Jun 4, 2017)

westsidebum said:


> You are missing my point. Until I'm required to card every pax nobody can prove that I knowingly transported a minor. Which is why I called this a cover their ass regulation on uber and the states part. This is about as important as the,California law prohibiting spitting on sidewalk. I am running a business and I'm not a bouncer or law enforcement and its not reasonable,for me to be absolutely certain every pax is an adult.


I'm in McDonough GA and on at least 3 occasions I feel like I have transported minors...I had one get right up in the front passenger seat and he looked like he was in his early 20s...halfway through the ride I discovered he was only 13 I was stunned....he was very tall and very well spoken....I'm not sure how to weed out minors I will not ask for identification that's too much Uber needs to fix this...


----------



## pacman38 (Jun 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> That would backfire on most Uber drivers since they would then have to start counting on their hands from the year they were given.


Why would anyone need to count anything? There should only be one answer depending on what the year is at the moment. As of 2017, the only correct answer would 1999. No counting...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

pacman38 said:


> Why would anyone need to count anything? There should only be one answer depending on what the year is at the moment. As of 2017, the only correct answer would 1999. No counting...


I realize you're new here. But just play along with the jokes bro.
Next time you contradict me I'm gonna bust right through that 7 inch screen of yours and rip you a new one.


----------



## brad4560 (Apr 27, 2017)

Such a issue for us drivers it is crazy, this teen program better roll out soon, and have the changes in it where we are not having to hold our breaths or feel we are at risk. I pick up at high schools, and other points where the PAX looked 18, 19 etc. i did my job as the driver got them to a to b, all of them very polite, friendly, have i had a 15-16-17 yr old PAX? possibly... anyone who looks 12,13,14 , no, your not getting in my car. BUT can we really tell?? ( without asking for id, etc etc) Us drivers are in a very bad situation here. this is just my opinion....


----------



## Fuzygenius (Jun 23, 2017)

I got shorted on a fare because the Uber rider whom ordered ride was 19, but his two friends were under ages, and all three were wandering from original pick up to a new location, it wasn't until after I made voice contact that they updated their location. I still felt un-easy about the pick up so after 2 mins of the three teens arguing and cussing me out for not wanting to do the ride, I notified uber and got seven messages all stating I will not get any compensation.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

It's because of Travis kalanick and his cronies that he surrounded himself with want every penny they can possibly get, screw the drivers they don't care if we get screwed they just want every flucking penny they can possibly get. Travis is gone maybe he can take himself a yacht trip and fall overboard... fluck him.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

eaglesfansurfin88 said:


> I pick up two passengers that appear to be 18 or older. During the conversation I learn that they are actually both 16 years old just ended their sophomore year of High school. I inform them that they are not allowed to use Uber without an adult with them. Of course the conversation turns south with them berating me on I don't know what I'm talking about, they have taken dozens of uber rides with no issue, yada yada.
> 
> So the ride ends and I do my duty to notify Uber via the help section in the app. I get the following reply....
> View attachment 129054
> ...


It's only one away. Rider manor-->cancel. (Unaccompanied manor) uber problem. Drive away. Don't need explanation to rider. Didn't collect cancellation fee no problem, because many issues safe. Problem solve and rating safe. That need to be careful during/around schools


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

If these rideshare companies really cared they would push the narrative a little further and make sure it's blasted regularly on the app that they can't throw their kids by themselves into the car or have their kids make accounts. They push zero narrative about this on the driver app as well. It's just one of those situations where they sabotage you into innocently telling them and then point the gun in your face at that point.

Realistically unless you're an adamant IDer for anyone young (and will have to get *****ed at frequently for doing so) you're going to get some minors in your car sometimes. I don't plan to do fulltime ridesharing for much longer for this to be a huge issue. Very young people usually only go minutes down the road any way and are usually in places where you can shuffle and get quicker money than picking them up.

I will deny any real young lunch box kids, but other than that they're fine for me as long as they're just going minutes down the road or better case scenario just get shuffled.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Uber does not want to enforce it with the account holders as they stand to lose a chunk of change for those that slip in under the age limit. But they have the clause in the contracts so they can throw us under the bus if something should happen.

On a darker,somewhat related note, there are guys sitting in prison because _*she said she was 18*_.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Grand said:


> The pax agree to the TOS when they sign up.
> The pax TOS specify that account holder must be over 18. Therefore the pax (or parent) has breached the Uber TOS.
> 
> View attachment 129166
> ...


See this attachment. It says no discrimination based on age (does not cite a minimum age). It contradicts the driver TOS you listed.

Even a mediocre lawyer should have no problem defending a driver deactivated for taking a minor.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> See this attachment. It says no discrimination based on age (does not cite a minimum age). It contradicts the driver TOS you listed.
> 
> Even a mediocre lawyer should have no problem defending a driver deactivated for taking a minor.


You're not even close to being correct.

Minors don't fall into the "everyone" category.

Everyone knows this.

Always a different set of rules for minors. 
Always.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Everyone isn't everyone. Just everyone that is everyone.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> Everyone isn't everyone. Just everyone that is everyone.


True


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

From Uber's report to the CPUC in California on how they will enforce the unaccompanied minor policy, that they were required to submit:

"Additional tracking or verification requirements would be unnecessarily intrusive and burdensome. For instance, requiring drivers to check personal identification of riders would require riders to expose substantial amounts of personally identifying information to their drivers. This information could include a rider's full name, home address, and date of birth. More problematically, such a requirement could potentially deny mobility to historically underserved portions of the population. These individuals may not have the most common documentation used to verify age. For example, according to a 2006 study conducted by the Brennan Center for Justice, "[a]s many as 11 percent of United States citizens--more than 21 million individuals--do not have government-issued photo identification."1 The individuals who lack photo identification also tend to be from historically underserved communities, including the elderly, minorities, and those with lower income.2 To require a rider age verification system would risk systematically preventing these individuals from accessing the affordable transportation option that TNCs offer."
"Under this policy, if Rasier-CA receives multiple reports that a driver-partner transported an unaccompanied minor, the driver partner will be permanently deactivated."
"Rasier-CA's policy will be focused on driver-partners who have knowingly transported an unaccompanied minor"

Takeaways:
1. They do not expect us to check IDs.
2. It will take multiple reports to get deactivated.
3. They will evaluate whether or not you "knowingly transported an unaccompanied minor." They give no criteria for how they will determine this but you do get extra credit for self-reporting.

http://www.cpuc.ca.gov/uploadedFile...rding_Unaccompanied_Minors_(June_6__2016).pdf


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Seems like the same reason they wont give us info when someone accuses us of being drunk is why they don't push any further to ID minors.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Grand said:


> The pax agree to the TOS when they sign up.
> The pax TOS specify that account holder must be over 18. Therefore the pax (or parent) has breached the Uber TOS.
> 
> View attachment 129166
> ...





Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> I've talked about this subject several times on this site. I spend most mornings during school hours, turning away unescorted minors that claim to have no problem catching a ride to and from school by other Uber and Lyft drivers. That said, a member on this site pointed out that turning away riders based on his/her age is in fact age discrimination according to the state of Nevada.
> 
> In my opinion, State Law takes precedence over Uber/Lyft contractual terms. Perhaps you should check out NJ State Laws before making a definitive decision on this issue.


LOL NO. No one under the age of 18 can legally enter into a contract without parent/guardian permission. Age discrimination does not mean what you think it does. Minors don't get elevated into adulthood like this.

Being the presence of minors that are of no relation to you can turn out very badly.

And add this into your twisted analogy... what if a 6 year old is wanting to get in your car? Do you think refusing the ride for them is still age discrimination? LOL


----------



## Notveryhappy (Oct 23, 2018)

I stop driving at 530 Am to guarantee I do not transport minors,and Uber should send out general text to users to tell them of the law,,pool express is illegal to your not aloud to pick up on a corner,how dangerous for me....


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

I am ULTRA strict about the minors policy. I question the age of anyone I feel isn't 18 before they have a chance to enter my vehicle. And in my 3ish years ofnridesharing, I'm running about a 95% instinct check. If youre 18, then you shouldn't have a problem proving it with ID. If you can't, or refuse, then I'm not gonna be your driver. I'll tell you to cancel and I leave. If you do have a problem proving you're at least 18, that means you're a minor and not getting in my car. I've been verbally and physically threatened(by both the kids and parents), had my vehicle damaged, and through it all I've refused every single one of them. There is absolutely NO reason a driver should allow an underage pax in their vehicle without an adult. And shame on ANY driver that does. It is SO well known now the underage policy that it should not be happening. Yet those that do must be so desperate for the fare, be it the minimum $3.71 or $37.10, that they use the "oh its Uber's fault not mine" routine and that is pitiful.

With all the horror stories in the news of driver behavior lately, being upstanding folks by following the rules and spreading the word about them, albeit miniscule in the grand scheme of things, can go a long way in providing a positive image for drivers.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

DevilShoez said:


> With all the horror stories in the news of driver behavior lately, being upstanding folks by following the rules and spreading the word about them, albeit miniscule in the grand scheme of things, can go a long way in providing a positive image for drivers.


That's TV man. It's the same reason cops will always be in a bad light with minorities and poorer young people. At least cops have their good side shown on TV sometimes. Uber/Lyft drivers dont get on the news unless they bring an incapacitated woman to a hotel and do non consensual things with them. If it's the light side of things then we get on the news because some disabled obese lady is getting discriminated by mean Uber/Lyft drivers and co. that don't provide handicap accessible vehicles. Us drivers and the company we work for is either mean/crooked or dangerous by what's broadcasted. The only time we get shined in a good light is when we get beat up on by some drunk guy or girl who doesn't like that we won't play their music.

I definitely respect anyone who goes the extra mile to remove any minors from the vehicle, but as the poll shows not everyone is gonna do that. It really should be something the rideshare companies push first, but of course as this job goes we gotta push rules that our own company doesn't care about and will throw us under the bus for.


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> That's TV man. It's the same reason cops will always be in a bad light with minorities and poorer young people. At least cops have their good side shown on TV sometimes. Uber/Lyft drivers dont get on the news unless they bring an incapacitated woman to a hotel and do non consensual things with them. If it's the light side of things then we get on the news because some disabled obese lady is getting discriminated by mean Uber/Lyft drivers and co. that don't provide handicap accessible vehicles. Us drivers and the company we work for is either mean/crooked or dangerous by what's broadcasted. The only time we get shined in a good light is when we get beat up on by some drunk guy or girl who doesn't like that we won't play their music.
> 
> I definitely respect anyone who goes the extra mile to remove any minors from the vehicle, but as the poll shows not everyone is gonna do that. It really should be something the rideshare companies push first, but of course as this job goes we gotta push rules that our own company doesn't care about and will throw us under the bus for.


Agreed on the drivers needing to do their part when Uber won't. 
And I do get it. For some, it's just no big deal. But I don't pity the fool when it DOES become a big deal because they are going to be very alone in it all.

Slightly off-topic, is it legal yet to punch a minor in the face out of frustration when confronted with the response of "deadass?" when they are told of the minors policy to their face? Asking for a friend, of course.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Well I don't know how to get around when there under 18 and there not being dropped off at a school. However since the app doesn't show us the destination anymore until after we start the ride how can we know it's a school? I do have a great idea though. If the destination address is a school of any kind other then a college UBER should make a new policy. Something like;" If your destination address is any kind of K-12 school we need you to take a picture of your valid United States photo identification card with your birthdate being visible and legible in the photo before we can authorize any transportation to that destination. You will then be asked to present the matching Identification card to the driver before we can start the trip. We are sorry but due to local and Federal laws we are unable to transport unaccompanied minors period, and we will ban any person from using our service in the future who requests rides for unaccompanied minors.

Show us you care about your drivers and do something for us, instead of being shady.


----------



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

El Janitor said:


> Well I don't know how to get around when there under 18 and there not being dropped off at a school. However since the app doesn't show us the destination anymore until after we start the ride how can we know it's a school? I do have a great idea though. If the destination address is a school of any kind other then a college UBER should make a new policy. Something like;" If your destination address is any kind of K-12 school we need you to take a picture of your valid United States photo identification card with your birthdate being visible and legible in the photo before we can authorize any transportation to that destination. You will then be asked to present the matching Identification card to the driver before we can start the trip. We are sorry but due to local and Federal laws we are unable to transport unaccompanied minors period, and we will ban any person from using our service in the future who requests rides for unaccompanied minors.
> 
> Show us you care about your drivers and do something for us, instead of being shady.


Still wouldn't work, all they'd have to do is have their parents verify it.

So here's a question:
Here in Wisconsin, minors 14 and older are specifically allowed by law to travel unaccompanied in a TNC vehicle. Since the law specifically allows it, is refusing a ride to a 14 year old because it's against company policy age discrimination?


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

IDK not a great idea


----------

